# Leapers, Mike, LEAP and mood disorders??



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

Okay...I now have and official diagnosis of Bi-polar II diasorder to add to my lovely list of ailments. The IBS is not as severe as many of yours BUT the Bi-polar mood swings are doing a number both on me, my job and my marriage!!! Can/Does LEAP help contol mood swings to an extent? since it is a healthier way of eating and won't include any thing that is going to "set me off" in any way I figure it would but was just looking for confirmation. (And my insurance company still has not got back to me on whether they will cover this yet or not







)Thanks for your time once againMelissa


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Melissa,I don't know about bi-polar disorder, but food sensitivity has been linked to irritability and autism and I think depression also, I'm not sure. When Mike's here he'll be able to tell you more.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Melissa.To answer your question by pointing to a definitive study in the literature where someone has used this "method" and assessed it on the basis of outcomes of bipolar disorder is not possible, since such an investigatuion does not exist.BUT if one IS familiar with the literature overall, and understands a bit the nature of the various chemicals storesd within, released by, or synthesized by various Immunocyte types in various types of reactions, one can speak in general terms.To wit, it is well established that certain specific mediators exert effects which will alter mood, perception, and even behavios along with the more mundane effects they have on other organ systems (smooth muscle, sensory and motor nerves, permeability of various compartmental barrier membranes throughout the body, endocrine and exocrine function) the list goes on.And there have been clear links established between dietary modification and primary and secondary depression secondary to the effects of "exogenous" chemicals within foods, certain foods natural action of eliciting "endogenous" neuroactive chemical release or synthesis, such that it is simply a self-evident proposition that IF a person has a primary behavioral dysfunction with a specific neurochemical basis, as opposed to learned behaviors, there are indeed certain mediators that can be released by immunocytes in various compartments which can and will contribute to the net effect of the primary disorder.Whether or not this occurs will depend solely upon any individual patients profile of lost oral tolerance. that is, which cells are involved and this determines which mediator classes are likley to be involved and whether it may include some which will aggravate the condition when present, and STIOP aggrvating the condition when the provoking agents are avoided.So whether you will experience any benefit cannot be guessed, unless someone did an array of tests for specific mediators in say the plasma and CSF to see if there are indeed (quantifiable) mediators zooming around outside of their assigned storage compartments (their hist immunocytes) and thus exerting their effects upon their target organs.Since there are over 100 known, I beleive, while this can be done it would not be a cheap investigation.That all being said, an interesting book was pblished back in 1976 "NOT ALL IN THE MIND" by Dr. Richard Mackarness, a psychiatrist at Basingstoke Hospital in the U.K. wherein he discussed this subject of treating various apparent psychiatric disorders and other such such symptom sets with dietary modification and cited some cases.Brostoff refers to this in Chapter 8 of this book:"FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, Londonhttp://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...r=2-1/102-64875 08-3420903[/URL]You may find it of interest. Anyway thats my 1 minute take on it.







MNL


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi guys, I'm gonna take a "lay" person's approach to this (no pun intended.....







)When it comes to food and mood......the food makes the mood..... If I'm already "in a mood", the right food is good. If the food is bad, it will put me back "in a mood". Therefore, if food + mood = good...... I ain't gonna mess with a good thing.


----------



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

thanks for the answers...Pretty much is what I thought







Melissa


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Melissa,I recently learned my friend's boyfriend is bi-polar. If LEAP helps yours, I'll see if maybe it would help him also. I'll have to ask if he has other symptoms like digestive problems, headaches, etc.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

hey, LOL maybe all one needs is The Chocolate Protocol: http://www.chocolate.org Talk about chemopsychotherapy!MNL


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Chocolate.... isn't that the 7th basic food group?


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

love that thread on chocolate! how true and i loved that site chocolate.org. i am very lucky cause living in paris enables me to buy the best chocolate in the world, made by hand by the ultimate "chocolatiers". 70% cocoa or more is what one needs in chocolate for it to have theraputic effects (so i've read and heard) and lord knows how the french love their dark chocolate! seriously tho, i have (i am not kidding here) calmed gut spasms, bloat and C by eating small quantities of chocolate, 70% cocoa or more, either in late morning or late afternoon. just thought i'd throw that in. in fact, i think i'm gonna post it in the C forum right now.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Any soy-free, sugar-free chocolate out there? I'll cope with the dairy effects.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

julia - yes, there is, believe it or not. however, it can generally be found only in good health food stores. soy and sugar free chocolate is often found in sections where they sell products for diabetics. any good quality chocolate will be soy free however i cannot vouch for the flavor of sugar free.......dark chocolate, over 65% cocoa, will have minimal sugar but if you can't have sugar at all.......better not, i guess. g -


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"isn't that the 7th basic food group?"No. That would be french fries. Chocolate is #8 I think.MNL


----------



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

If you can handle the dairy ( I cheat with this one) and like dark chocolate try Godiva's Belgian dark chocolate icecream. It ONLY comes in pints around here but OMG it is the best choco fix I have found in a long time







!! Especially about half way thru my day with the four 2 year olds I care for!!! heheMelissa


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Doesn't pizza rate in there somewhere?And what about greasy cheeseburgers?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Pizz and greasy cheeseburgers are in the subcategory"CARDIOVASCULAR ACCIDENT FOODS"MNL


----------

